# Getting Better Starts Inside of You



## DougRyan25 (Aug 31, 2012)

After going through a very tough time in life, I decided that I can no longer live in tormenting myself any longer. At some point, I realized that maybe I was the main cause of the pain I was feeling. Indeed, when I took that perspective, I became open to more possibilities.

For one thing, I learned that you can improve your life with your own mind. Many people would underestimate this because it does not translate right away into something concrete. However, if you pay enough diligence, this will pay off in the long term.

I want all of you guys to check out the resources and maybe you will find the real answer to all your problems. I hope you will take the time. Cheers!


----------



## seafoamwinter (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, I think we all know this, but we keep looking for proof that our imagined fears truly exist, to justify the times that we've wasted our life being so afraid, and in turn we get stuck in an endless cycle.

Almost as if we are the only people who have fears and no one in the world can relate. I mean, they don't have dp/dr, so maybe Im weaker than NORMAL people.

We need to change this mindstate. My goal is to be more thankful!


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Of course it's our fault.I Won't say to us kick our own asses,saying:you idiot,you did this to you.

I Did this many times,and I still do it sometimes too.And it's horrible.My self-stheem was always very bad.And I'm not ugly,idiot,anything like that.I'm "rich",intelligent,handsome(at least I find myself one).But I stil put myself down.I criticize me too much.I'm a perfeccionist,and that makes me feel very bad.I always want to please others,I never put myself in the 1st place,I always do things to other people,and for me nothing.

I KNOW i got to change this,but it's hard to.I need to throw my pride away,what people will think about me? Fuck it,we don't need anyone approval.We need to do what we want,but it's hard these days.

I bet you all do these things I said up here.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Your right, the only perception of you that matters is what you think about yourserlf. It's our time now to focus on our needs and the ones that truly love us...


----------



## DougRyan25 (Aug 31, 2012)

seafoamwinter said:


> Yeah, I think we all know this, but we keep looking for proof that our imagined fears truly exist, to justify the times that we've wasted our life being so afraid, and in turn we get stuck in an endless cycle.
> 
> Almost as if we are the only people who have fears and no one in the world can relate. I mean, they don't have dp/dr, so maybe Im weaker than NORMAL people.
> 
> We need to change this mindstate. My goal is to be more thankful!


You are right about that. Gratitude can be very effective in turning out lives around. One thing you could even do would be to write the points down so you would be able to reflect on them from time to time whenever you are having the blues again. While not everyone will be able to understand you, you have to strive to master who you are so you can keep going with your life with much strength.


----------



## DougRyan25 (Aug 31, 2012)

Victor Ouriques said:


> Of course it's our fault.I Won't say to us kick our own asses,saying:you idiot,you did this to you.
> 
> I Did this many times,and I still do it sometimes too.And it's horrible.My self-stheem was always very bad.And I'm not ugly,idiot,anything like that.I'm "rich",intelligent,handsome(at least I find myself one).But I stil put myself down.I criticize me too much.I'm a perfeccionist,and that makes me feel very bad.I always want to please others,I never put myself in the 1st place,I always do things to other people,and for me nothing.
> 
> ...


Somewhere within those lines, I'm guessing you already know one of the steps you need to take. You do not have to struggle to meet the expectations of people. Just be who you are and be appreciative of those who like what they see. For those who do not, then you should not waste your energy on them. You are a smart and extraordinary person so allow yourself to dwell on that fact.


----------

